# packaging in boxsets



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Got the Bond 50 set when it was released and I have to say, I don't know how many more boxsets I will be blind buying if this trend of cardboard packaging continues.

I absolutely HATE cardboard slip covers. The discs WILL get scratched as they're slid into and out of the sleeves. That's why the disc jewel boxes/keep cases are made the way they are, so you aren't sliding the optical face of the disc on something.

The Harry Potter 1-6 set that I bought was fine. 3 multi disc keep cases with dual flaps. So was the Die Hard 1-4 set, which used one keep case with 2 extra flaps. The Bourne set was fine too with 3 individual cases, and even the Back To The Future set was fine with its fold-out cardboard box that at least (in the revised version?) used plastic inserts that use the typical keep case center hole holders. The Lord Of The Rings Extended Edition boxsets had quite a number of discs, but in keep cases. So did the Star Wars sets.

The Ultimate Matrix Trilogy also contained quite a few discs, but they used the super slim keep cases.

There are 22 movies in the Bond 50 set, but they could have used multi disc cases or the super slim cases.

I also bought a MacGyver boxset recently because it was on sale at the big river site. Stupid packaging with the discs placed in a cardboard boxes with half width cardboard spacers between discs. EVERY single disc was scratched when I first opened the set. Unfortunately, with that set, I had been too busy with work to get to it after purchase and the 30-day return period had elapsed. With the Bond 50 set, most of the discs are still scratch-free (for the moment), but I've already found 2 in the first book of discs, with scratches on the brand new discs.

I've decided that I will absolutely refuse to buy anymore of these cheap cardboard packaged boxsets.


Max


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

The cardboard packaging/discs sliding in or out of things are definitely annoying, but in my experience blurays are way more durable than dvds. I've not had any issues with my blurays getting scratched while going in or out of those type of cases or on the few occasions when movies arrived in the mail bouncing around inside a broken case. Back when I bought dvds, if I heard one rattling around inside a case, I knew it was beyond hope.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

gorb said:


> The cardboard packaging/discs sliding in or out of things are definitely annoying, but in my experience blurays are way more durable than dvds. I've not had any issues with my blurays getting scratched while going in or out of those type of cases or on the few occasions when movies arrived in the mail bouncing around inside a broken case. Back when I bought dvds, if I heard one rattling around inside a case, I knew it was beyond hope.


Durable in what way? I've had scratched rental BDs skip and scratched brand new BDs that I bought that fresh out of the package could not be archived no matter how much I cleaned the disc.


Max


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I already gave my example. I've had loose discs arrive bouncing around inside a broken case, with barely a hint of scratching. Whenever that happened to dvds, they were horribly scratched. With the few collections I've got with the cardboard sleeves (BSG, Lost, etc), I've never had an issue with them getting scratched. Of course, that's just my personal experience, which isn't going to be the same for everybody...but that's why I find blurays to be more durable 

I can't comment on rentals because I haven't really rented anything in years, but rentals have always been in terrible condition because people are rude and inconsiderate and treat the rental discs like frisbees or something.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

The Star Wars set I got did not have individual keepcases for the discs, rather it was the same cardboard 'book' style package that the Alien set and Indiana Jones.

But I agree that Blu-rays are much more scratch resistant than DVD's


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

jdent02 said:


> The Star Wars set I got did not have individual keepcases for the discs, rather it was the same cardboard 'book' style package that the Alien set and Indiana Jones.
> 
> But I agree that Blu-rays are much more scratch resistant than DVD's


Good catch on Star Wars. I mixed up my memory of the DVD boxset and the BD boxset. The DVD boxset had individual cases, the full BD boxset had the cardboard book with sleeves, similar to the Bond 50 set. Hate that one too, which is why I ripped all those movies to archive, then carefully stored the set away with my other archived movies and haven't touched the discs again.

I checked and my Aliens set came in a nifty keepcase that is thicker than a regular case and holds all 6 discs properly.

I for one can't really say that I've found BD discs to be that much more scratch resistant than DVDs. In addition, the greater information density and far smaller holes used with the blue laser means that a scratch affects a greater amount of data. As with other optical discs, radial scratches seem to be OK, but diagonal lines or ones that are parallel to the circumference of the disc can be problematic.


Max


----------

